# Death Summary code



## t.rock.tara (Dec 3, 2008)

Is there an E/M code for a "death summary" done in the hospital? Our Dr is in Internal Medicine & pulmonary. He dictated a death summary for a patients hospital course. Is there a specific code to use? I do not believe he provided any other care that date. Please advise. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 4, 2008)

E. Hospital Discharge Management and Death Pronouncement
Only the physician who personally performs the pronouncement of death shall bill for the face-to-face Hospital Discharge Day Management Service, CPT code 99238 or 99239. The date of the pronouncement shall reflect the calendar date of service on the day it was performed even if the paperwork is delayed to a subsequent date.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------

